# HAPPY PAWS-Dog walking service -Beckenham



## Karen Atkinson (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi
We are 2 enthusiastic and experienced ladies offering an excellent dog walking service in the Beckenham and Eden Park areas.
Our rates are very competitive,we are fully insured and references are available.
For more info please visit -www.sarahkarenhappypaws.co.uk
We look forward to meeting you and your four-legged friend.
Karen and Sarah


----------

